# JOHOR BAHRU | Forest City | U/C



## Fotografer (Sep 7, 2013)

*UPTADE 2:*


















































































*source:* 
https://www.facebook.com/ForestCityCGPV/


----------



## BritBangla (Jan 8, 2017)

Malaysia has some of the world's most impressive projects, I'm amazed they can generate the investment to pay for this. If they pull this one they'd be a model for the rest of SE Asia.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Remember that's very close to Singapore:
https://goo.gl/maps/9SBXRgZgegL2

(location is in the middle of the linked map)


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah and with the high living standards in Singapore, they are trying to attract more Singaporeans and foreign investors to cross over to their shores to get a slice of the development and success of Singapore


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Very futuristic looking project. Looks really cool.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## scMalaysia (Mar 18, 2017)

*Forest City - 21.11.2017*






^^
Forest City - 21.11.2017


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Forest City as of 06 Jan 2018*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

What is the latest here?

The developer sent an invitation to brokers here in Philippines to sell this project...they are setting up office in Makati city.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Who is funding this? It looks like an absolutely huge city, surprised it'll only cost 100 billion tbh. This must be one of the largest construction projects in world history


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

wakka12 said:


> Who is funding this? It looks like an absolutely huge city, surprised it'll only cost 100 billion tbh. This must be one of the largest construction projects in world history


It's Chinese funded.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...ar-singapore-scares-the-hell-out-of-everybody


----------



## Fotografer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Uptade october 2018*:











I'm dont like Carnelian Towers design and high, previous plan is much better: futuristic/amazing/heigher/organic!


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shattuck St Mary’s Forest City International School, Johor Bahru (COMPLETED)
The first global campus out of USA, will strengthen Iskandar Puteri as an international learning hub.









https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1442616/advocate-city-industry-integration


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

By Vanessa


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Country Garden shrinks its Malaysia staff as sales of Forest City’s property trickle to a stop amid Covid-19 travel bans*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Sep 1, 2021 

Country Garden Holdings, the largest foreign real estate developer in Malaysia, has trimmed the size of its workforce and sales team in the country by two-thirds over the past two years, as sales of its US$100 billion Forest City township near the Malaysian border with Singapore has slowed to a trickle.

The developer, based in the Guangdong provincial city of Foshan, has cut its Malaysia staff to 500 as of June following three rounds of retrenchments over the last 18 months, from 1,700 in 2019, according to several people familiar with the matter.

Another round of reassignments – where offshore employees are recalled back to China to find open vacancies at home – is likely to kick off soon, according to the people who declined to be identified. Staff who fail to settle into new jobs will have to leave the company, they said. Country Garden’s spokespeople in Hong Kong did not immediately respond to queries by South China Morning Post.

More : Country Garden trims Malaysia staff as sales slump at Forest City


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------

